# [SOLVED] Outlook 2010 Reminder Issue



## k113r (Nov 7, 2010)

keep getting message for past reminders and cant dismiss it.
Shows: "Cannot turn off the reminder. You may be reminded again. The end date you entered occurs before the start date"
Please help


----------



## niccits (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Outlook 2010 Reminder Issue*

Option 1 - If you can't delete the reminder entry because you need the record, ensure the End Date is after the Start Date, amend if necessary and Save. Option 2 - Is it a 'recurrent' reminder? If so, click the reminder entry, click 'Open this series', click 'Remove recurrence', click 'Save & Close'. Option 3 - Check that it's not an 'Alert'. Go to the 'File' tab, 'Info' button, 'Manage Rules & Alerts' button, 'Manage Alerts' tab.

Hope this helps.


----------



## k113r (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Outlook 2010 Reminder Issue*

Thanks "niccits" but none of the option worked for me. 
But I did figure it out.

Solution: First close outlook and wait 30 sec. Then open access and locate outlook file from program files and open the the databse and delete the reminder entry from the DB table.

Restart outlook and reminder removed from the list.:laugh:


----------

